# World of Warcraft: Legion, Best character name



## TwistItUp (Sep 8, 2016)

LoL, best character name ever.

https://postimg.org/image/i0avtrwt5/

https://postimg.org/image/p8fl4rlnr/


----------



## Mr Hyde (Sep 15, 2016)

You must be really high or drunk


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 15, 2016)

Mr Hyde said:


> You must be really high or drunk


Or ....and......eleventeen years old


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 15, 2016)

What is a "world of warcraft" ?


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 15, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> What is a "world of warcraft" ?


Pretty sure it's military cartoon porn ....that's my guess


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 15, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> Pretty sure it's military cartoon porn ....that's my guess


----------



## sunni (Sep 16, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> What is a "world of warcraft" ?


world of warcraft or commonly known as wow, iis a huge mmo, which stands for massive multiplayer online

heres a few screenshots ive taken this expansion


----------



## sunni (Sep 16, 2016)

TwistItUp said:


> LoL, best character name ever.
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/i0avtrwt5/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/p8fl4rlnr/


not even remotely funny sorry lol


----------



## rainy165 (Sep 16, 2016)

use to play many years ago had a warlock called locky balboa


----------



## bmgnoot (Oct 4, 2016)

best character name ever is mine from however many years ago wow was released... september 2004? i dunno.
Orc Rogue named Rend on the Blackhand server... when Ahn'Qiraj opened i was the first Scarab Lord on my server, most elite title of the time... some servers had more than 1 if turned in within a very limited amount of time (minutes)...Scarab Lords were limited to 1 per server. I was also the first level 60 on my server on release, 8th world wide...unfortunately impossible to prove any longer but 100% true. 8th in the world to level 60 of however many tens of millions came after. Asians and meth heads come at me.... in the battlegrounds I championed over everyone (most especially warsong gulch) when you had to literally play 16+ hours a day for weeks on end to get your Warlord/High Warlord titles.. This was all before custom mounts and titles were rampant and you had to work for a title.. my name was displayed as Rend-Blackhand in the chat window if i said anything.. .

now i grow dope.

Rend Blackhand is a character from the WoW lore and one of the first difficult dungeon encounters from the original vanilla content in Blackwing Lair.. i started in phase 3 beta with the devs.


----------



## bict (Oct 4, 2016)

I had a toon called "fckshtup"


----------

